# TNT shipping



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyone heard of them. How are they. Im thinking of trying them. they seem about the same price as UPS. I see the big rigs on the road alot

http://www.tnt.com/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Never heard of them. Do you get more Bang for your buck with them?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

TNT are a Dutch owned, but very British company.
Their UK head office is just 4 miles from me.
They are considered to be expensive here

See http://www.tnt.co.uk


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

thats the UK version heres the USA version www.tnt.com


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

having never heard of them I did a search but couldn't find much info on them. They look like they are primarily a European / Asian shipper with a limited presence in North America. What that more than likely means is that if you are shipping within the US your parcel will be picked up by a local carrier passed to a regional carrier then to TNT (if you are going international). Then the reverse, TNT to a regional to a local. My advice would be to avoid them, thats to many people involved in the handling of the parcel because with each handler you are increasing the likelihood of problems. Stick with a carrier that delivers locally for you and hopefully delivers to the city you are going to.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> a limited presence in North America. What that more than likely means is that if you are shipping within the US your parcel will be picked up by a local carrier passed to a regional carrier then to TNT (if you are going international).


They don't do that as far as I know.
They are a little different to the run of the mill carriers.

I worked there for 4 years.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I couldn't find much info about them (other than UK, European and Asian info) that's why I said "most likely". Working in shipping/receiving for over 15 years I've learned that ALL of the major carriers will sub contract out work when they have to ship to / from an area they don't have a fleet in. A perfect example of this in my area (Eastern Canada) is UPS. I can call UPS for a pick up but I will have a Sameday/Right of Way Driver (last year they were using Midland) show up to get my parcel ... reason being UPS has no fleet here. It has also been my experience that the fewer the handling points in a delivery the more likely it is that it will arrive at its destination on time. I always use local carriers for local deliveries never going bigger unless I'm leaving the region, then as Lex already knows I go with DHL (both in the country and international), I've also found FedEx and Purolator to be reliable but way to expensive.


----------

